# I love flea markets!



## vederstein (Jan 11, 2014)

I liked this booth...

($40 for all)

...after some online research I found that new these pieces would have cost about $425.  cool.......


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 11, 2014)

veder,

 Yes there are some good finds out there!


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 12, 2014)

$4 However, they don't have grease covers...


----------



## vederstein (Jan 12, 2014)

robcas631 said:


> $4 However, they don't have grease covers...



Oh No!!!!!  30 or so random bearings and they're not dust proof and all for 4 dollars?  God forbid you paid too much!!!  HOW DARE THEY!!!!!

(This is extreme sarcasm if you didn't figure it out.)

Great find.

...Ved.


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 12, 2014)

He he he! My wife found them!


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Jan 18, 2014)

robcas631 said:


> He he he! My wife found them!



The mark of a good woman... able to spot useful industrial surplus!

Brad


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 20, 2014)

She is learning! I gave her a picture of a taig mill.... we will see!


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 21, 2014)

If she finds a taig mill at a flea market, she should be crowned as the queen of flea markets.


----------



## Generatorgus (Jan 21, 2014)

Just this past weekend, picked up a Martin Model 3/10 scale John Deere 1 1/2HP engine kit, missing the block casting and plans $30, the flywheels are worth more than that.
http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPengines-subfiles/engines-deere.html

Also from same guy, 2 Starret micrometers, dial indicator, small tap holder, steel rulers and a couple other Starret pieces, $50, book price right at $700, all E condition.
He also had a fair amount of other Starret stuff, but nothing I could see myself using any time soon.
I love flea markets, too.
GUS


----------



## vederstein (Nov 24, 2018)

Another flea market find.  Mitutoyo Model 7300 thickness gauge:  $10.   It's very clean and moves freely.  It even has the cardboard sleeve.  The calibration sticker is from 1987, so I wonder how old this thing is.

It seems to run for about $100 on Ebay.


----------



## olympic (Nov 25, 2018)

Not a flea market, but a yard sale this summer: $CAD20.00 for a $2000.00 Cameron precision micro drill press. It came without the clear plastic guard, so I had to order one, which, with exchange, shipping, and customs duty, cost about six times what I paid for the drill press....

The sacrifices we're called upon to make!

And the Guinness wasn't even included.


----------



## almega (Nov 25, 2018)

I need to find out where you all are going to flea markets!!  I am not seeing anything like that around here.


----------



## holmes_ca (Nov 26, 2018)

I hope nobody bought that Taig or Sherline 3 jaw chuck in the add for $178 you can buy a brand new one for $70


----------



## Cymro77 (Nov 27, 2018)

Looks like you guys are spending the Grand kids inheritance and having way too much fun!!


----------

